# AOY Fishing Log 2009



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 2, 2009)

*FRESHWATER*
Bluegill:39
Crappie:35
Flier:2
Golden Shiners:31
Largemouth Bass:104
Pickerel:16
Redbreast:22
Shellcracker:3
Smallmouth Bass:1
Striped Bass:20

*SALTWATER*
Black Drum:1
Black Seabass:2
Blacktip Sharks:1
Bonnethead Sharks:1
Croaker:5
Flounder:1
Ladyfish:1
Pinfish:116
Seatrout:1
Spottail:1


Skunked:5
Trips:47


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 5, 2009)

Big Bass - 6.2 lbs (March 22nd - air temp 68 - water temp around 57 - caught on Spro Aruka Shad, Color: Firetiger, Place: Garnerville Pitts


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

Trips: 49
Skunks: 5 
LM/Spots: 379
Best Keepers (above 3lbs): 
5lbs 5oz (Mar 29) 56* water temp, 2-3' depth (Yahoola)
4lbs 2oz (Jan 31) 43* water temp, 19' depth (Lathem)
3lbs 8oz (June 7) 72* water temp, 15' depth (Carter's ReReg)
3lbs 5oz (May 9) 72* water temp, 9-12' depth (Yahoola)
3lbs 4oz (Jan 20) 40* water temp, 10-12' depth (Lathem)
3lbs 4oz (May 4) 60* water temp, 12-17' depth (Yahoola)
2lbs 8oz (Apr 04) 61* water temp, 2-3' depth - won tournament with this fish (Carter's ReReg)
6lbs 8oz (July 03) 85* water temp, 12-15' depth (public lake)
3lbs 2oz (July 03) 85* water temp 15-20' depth (public lake)
3lbs 13oz (Aug 9) 86* water temp 3-4' deph (Yahoola)
6lbs 11oz (Aug 15) 83* water temp 10-12' deph (Yahoola) Big Fish and Won Tournament
3lbs 3oz (Aug 29) 86* water temp 6-20' depth (Lathem) Big Fish and Won Tournament
Total weight YTD: 402lbs

6.75lbs July 3





6lbs 11oz & 2lbs 6oz Aug 15





5.5lbs Mar 29


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Trips: 47

Keeper Largemouth/Spotted bass - 52
Dink (under 12 inches) Largemouth/Spotted Bass - 31
Keeper Smallmouth bass - 3
Dink Smallmouth - 1

Hybrid - 2

White bass - 2

Striper - 2

Yeller Perch - 1

Bream - 43

Crappie - 2


----------



## jl_rotary (Jan 16, 2009)

Trips: 2
Walleye: 7
SM Bass: 4


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 19, 2009)

Im excited, wednesday morning will officially start my fishing season once again (just bought some new line and put them on my six reels) i usually take from late october to late january off to do some serious hunting. I will be heading to the dam by my house (only water not frozen) and fishing the bottom of the dam for some saugeyes and hopefully a few crappies bite.

im so happy its going to be 37 degrees! CANT WAIT


----------



## russ010 (Jan 20, 2009)

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> im so happy its going to be 37 degrees! CANT WAIT



you know it's cold when your happy to get just above freezing temps!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 20, 2009)

haha trust me after the three days of under -10 and the past 5 days of under 20 im happy to see anything that can melt this dang snow!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 14, 2009)

trip 1-5 skunk
trip 6 had a good day on great east withe the trout 
trip 7 lots of flags and landed the big laker little o derby tomorrow
trip 8 skunk mabe the grandson will catch some tomorrow as i have the day off

2/16 took t he grandson fishing he hit a home run and i got the skunk
last 3 trips no fish hope this doesnt last

first trip on the softwater 4/10
a sal 3.2 lbs and 1 other keeper


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 24, 2009)

trip 9,10 fished the sebago derby day 1 3.50 chain pickrel sunday skunk


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 28, 2009)

Trips: 6
LM Bass: 2
Skunks: 4


----------



## dougdad (Mar 9, 2009)

STILL WAITING FOR ICEOFF AND REOPENING OF SEASONS!!!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 12, 2009)

I cant keep count, Had about 30 today.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Mar 18, 2009)

Trips-5

0 SKUNKS

Crappie-Too many to count 100+
LM Bass-4
Bluegill-5
Tiger Musky-1


I think i may be the only one on this site to catch one so far this year  after we identified that lol


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 18, 2009)

trips5
lm bass:8
catfish:14
skunks: 1 :evil:


----------



## switchback (Mar 22, 2009)

Trips 8
LM 28 (all under 2 pounds) 
White bass 123
Catfish 3
Gar 1
Drum 3
1 LM 8.14 lbs. PB so far
Lost a 5 lb. LM at the boat. Floating on it's side. Heart ache!!!


----------



## Andy (Mar 26, 2009)

Trips- 7
SMB- 12 (18 and 20 inch biggest 2) Minnows, Spinnerbaits, and silver/black Flukes
Spotted Bass- 6 (17 inches biggest) Minnows, Spinnerbaits
Catfish- 1 (28 inches) Minnow

I really need to start taking the camera with me.....


----------



## switchback (Mar 31, 2009)

delete


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 5, 2009)

trips-3
lmb-2 (non-keeps)
skunks-2


----------



## RStewart (Jun 10, 2009)

trips- 30
skunks- 6 
lm bass-27
sm bass- 1
biggest- 5.2 3-18-09, 7am cst, 1st cast of the tourney.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 11, 2009)

Trips: 5
Skunk: 0
Bluegill: 101
Largemouth: 4



Taylor
trips: 3
Bluegill: 33


Nicholas
trips: 2
Bluegill: 11


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

FishinsMyLife, Aoy for 2010? I see it fitting if you start it since you were the 2009 author...


----------

